# problème avec ibooks



## spaceman8888 (22 Octobre 2011)

bonjour à tous,
Je viens d'acheter un Ipad1 en version 4.3.5 jailbreak.
Je le trouve super mais il m'est impossible d'ouvrir l'app "Ibooks" j'ai essayer de la désinstaller-réinstaller rien n'y fait, l'application se lance et se coupe 3seconde après.
Quelqu'un aurait-il une solution?
Merci


----------



## spaceman8888 (23 Octobre 2011)

j'ai essayer mais je n'y suis pas arriver je vais continuer a chercher car je ne trouve pas de source valide.


----------

